Ask HN: What are the best open source GitHub repos using python 3? - acmisiti
======
yoricm
Here are some popular ones (10k stars or so):

\- [https://github.com/home-assistant/home-assistant](https://github.com/home-
assistant/home-assistant)

\- [https://github.com/channelcat/sanic](https://github.com/channelcat/sanic)

\- [https://github.com/pypa/pipenv](https://github.com/pypa/pipenv)

\- [https://github.com/google/python-fire](https://github.com/google/python-
fire)

\- [https://github.com/explosion/spaCy](https://github.com/explosion/spaCy)

------
richerlariviere
How do you qualify a repo "better" compared to another?

~~~
sgillen
It’s subjective for sure, I think OP is asking “python developers, in your
professional opinion what are the highest quality open source python repos”.

